# Ein gutes Spiel !



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo an alle...
Ich suche ein gutes Spiel was viel Spaß macht.
Es ist mir eigentlich egal was das für ein Spiel ist.
Bitte bedenkt ich bin erst 12 also wenn es geht bitte keine Shooter posten, Ok?

Und es soll schon gute Grafik haben.

Danke im Vorraus 

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## Thallassa (1. Februar 2012)

Geht es ums kaufen, dass deine Eltern Stress machen oder dass du einfach keine Shooter magst? ^^

Ich werf' mal Mirror's Edge in den Raum, lohnt sich, gespielt zu werden.
Beyond good & Evil fand ich bereits in deinem Alter total geil, hat keine aktuelle Grafik mehr aber meiner Ansicht nach eines der besten Spiele ever. Schnupper mal rein, lies dir n paar Kritiken oder schau's Gameplay an.

Alice: Madness returns wäre noch was, ist allerdings erst ab 16


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2012)

Kackel Dackel? Drakensang, Anno usw. schwer zu sagen ohne irgendeine Richtung


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich ob es noch andere gute Spiele gibt weil ich hab schon fast alle neuen Spiele gespielt... Portal 2, Dirt 3,Nfs The Run
USW...


----------



## Thallassa (1. Februar 2012)

Wie Bakterius schon sagte, ohne Richtungen können wir einfach ne Metacritic-liste hineinposten, und behaupten dass sie "gut" sind - "gut" ist ja auch wieder subjektiv, ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, The Run oder Dirt3 als "gut" zu bezeichnen - vielleicht als "mies", ja...

Also, Richtung?!


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

Mal ein par aktuelle Point&Click Adventures:
Harveys neue Augen
Enda bricht aus
Deponia
Die beiden letzten habe ich selber und sind gut zumindest Edna.(das andere habe ich noch nicht gespielt).

Die Annoteile vor 2070.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Echtzeit Science-Fiction Strategiespiel ?!
Videos - Media - StarCraft II <--Link


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Hmm... Ich mag gerne Autorennspiele, Strategiespiele, Levelspiele,Actionspiele (ab 12), Abenteuerspiele...
Sowas halt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2012)

Jack Kane, Baphometes Fluch, Burnout Paradise usw. Natürlich nicht Kackel Dackel vergessen, was man auch mit dem Nachbarhund spielen kann


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Hmm... Ich mag gerne Autorennspiele, Strategiespiele, Levelspiele,Actionspiele (ab 12), Abenteuerspiele...
> Sowas halt.


 
Dann könnte Total War Shogun 2 was für dich sein.


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Gibt es auch sowelche spiele wo man rum laufen kann... ich meine jetzt sowas wie portal, skyrim, batman arkham city... sowas halt wo man rumlaufen kann und so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Meinst du jetzt Point & Klick Adventures?
Wie wäre es damit?
Deponia: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2012)

Thief ( Dark Project ), Spellforce, Arcania ( Gothic ), Risen usw.


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt Point & Klick Adventures?
> Wie wäre es damit?
> Deponia: Amazon.de: Games



 Eher keine Point & Klick Spiele!


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Civ 5 oder einen Teil der X Serie, da geht so die ein oder andere Stunde bei drauf

Civ5: Civilization 5 im Test-Video - YouTube

X3 TC: X3 Terran Conflict Normandy Test - YouTube

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2012)

Dann versuch es doch mal mit Portal 2.
http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Art..._1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1328104323&sr=1-1


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann versuch es doch mal mit Portal 2.
> http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Art..._1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1328104323&sr=1-1


 
hat er schon, deswegen schlage ich mal Portal vor.


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt ich habe schon Portal 2.


----------



## Sethnix (1. Februar 2012)

Strategie?
Dann auf jedenfall lohnenswert (mmn)
Sins of a Solar Empire
Warcraft 3 (inkl. Addon)
Supreme Commander


----------



## Supeq (1. Februar 2012)

Kennste League of Legends? ist sogar kostenlos 

Ansonsten der Klassiker: Starcraft 2


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Gibts noch was gutes ausser Strategie?


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2012)

Anno 1404 oder Street Fighter 4 fällt mir noch ein.


----------



## lukas1234321 (1. Februar 2012)

Aber Anno 1404 ist auch ein Strategie Spiel... Oder eher gesagt: Welche Spiele findet ihr Gut (ab 12 Jahren)?


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Februar 2012)

Rennspiel: Trackmania 2


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Aber Anno 1404 ist auch ein Strategie Spiel... Oder eher gesagt: Welche Spiele findet ihr Gut (ab 12 Jahren)?



Ich würde es eher Aufbauspiel nennen. 

Vielleicht ein Rennspiel ala Dirt 2/3?

Wenn du viel Zeit hast X3 Terran Conflict/Albion


----------



## Gatsch (1. Februar 2012)

klingt zwar jetz doof, aber ich schmeiß einfach mal die ganzen lego games in den topf, die finde ich eigentlich ganz lolig  

ansonsten:  strategie: stronghold

rennspiel:  die alten teile von need for speed (most wantet ist sehr zu empfehlen)

rollenspiel: two worlds 2,   the witcher


----------



## Micha77 (2. Februar 2012)

Versuch doch Skyrim zu bekommen


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

Leute, hier wird ein USK 12 Spiel gesucht.


----------



## Gatsch (4. Februar 2012)

venetica würd mir noch einfallen


----------



## Spinal (6. Februar 2012)

Was ist mit Dungeon Defenders?
Als Rennspiel wäre vielleicht Race Driver GRID etwas. Und für Strategie kann ich wärmstens Company of Heroes empfehlen, ist aber ab 16 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

Die Anno Reihe. 
Need for Speed.
Age of Empires.

Mehr Sachen ab 12 fallen mir spontan nicht ein.
Willst du Spiele ab 12 oder deine Eltern?


----------



## batmaan (7. Februar 2012)

Batman. Oder ist das ab 16
f1, fifa, nba, football manager. Oder Action wie Assassins Creed.

..oh, batman ist ab 16.


----------



## Festplatte (8. Februar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> Batman. Oder ist das ab 16
> f1, fifa, nba, football manager. Oder Action wie Assassins Creed.
> 
> ..oh, batman ist ab 16.



Assassin's Creed ist ab 16 und PEGI sogar ab 18!


----------



## batmaan (8. Februar 2012)

wtf

ok, es gibt kein gutes actionspiel ab 12. zumindest die, die ich mag.


----------



## Matthy (17. Februar 2012)

Pokemon ist gut.                                                     Edit: sry für den doppeltpost, blödes handy


----------



## Matthy (17. Februar 2012)

Pokemon ist gut aber die grafik . Nein Spaß, gt5 oder forza 4 für die Konsole ist gut.


----------

